# modinfo shows old version of firmware

## Barbieken

I'm trying to replace firmware for intel 7260 WiFI card, from iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode to the latest iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode 

Both iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode and LICENSE.iwlwifi-7260-ucode are placed in /lib/firmware

```

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 679780 мар 25 18:40 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2041 мар 29 02:08 /lib/firmware/LICENSE.iwlwifi-7260-ucode

```

I rebuit kernel and modules

```

make clean

make && make modules_install

rm /boot/kernel-3.13.6-gentoo 

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.13.6-gentoo 

```

and rebooted

after reboot modinfo iwlwifi shows old version - iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode

```

filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2013 Intel Corporation <ilw@linux.intel.com>

version:        in-tree:

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

firmware:       iwlwifi-3160-7.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode

srcversion:     A161C8D26F94219F5CD7026

```

but dmesg shows that the correct firmware was loaded (22.24.8.0 - correct version)

```

[    7.374790] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 22.24.8.0 op_mode iwlmvm

```

So the questions are: which one of these two tools show correct info? How can I be sure that the correct version of firmware loaded, and where from 'iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode' was taken as such file does not exist on HDD anymore?

----------

## krinn

Both might just be ok :

- build module X v7 

- install module X v7

- if make clean doesn't remove module X from /lib/modules... but like i suppose only handle the module files from /usr/src/linux

- now build X v8 as build-in kernel

- blahbalbh install kernel, reboot...

module X v7 is no more in use as your kernel use its build-in kernel v8.

kernel boot : dmesg show X v8 loaded

/lib/modules/3.13.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko still exist, but is not use.

modinfo the module X and you get v7 answer.

----------

## Barbieken

Kernel built with iwlwifi as module (both iwlwifi and iwlmvm)

----------

